# Rotala Thailand vs. Vietnam



## manini

Here are some photos of Rotala Thailand vs. Vietnam. I have been growing them in the same tank to see if there were any differences. Looking at the plants as individuals in a blind test showed that they looked almost the same. There were too many variables if plants were also grown in 2 different tanks. Hope that these photos will clear up some question.

Rotala Thailand on top. Rotala Vietnam on the bottom.



















Rotala Thailand on the left. Rotala Vietnam on the right.



















Basically, I only saw color difference. R. Thailand showed more red than R. Vietnam. Now I just need them to grow emerged to see them flower.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Interesting. I'd say the odds are pretty good that they are variations of the same species. Which one, I'm not sure. Possibly _R. wallichii_, but I suppose that's doubtful.


----------



## miremonster

Hi manini,
thank You, very interesting, too...
Here in old Europe we don't know a plant under the name Rotala sp. "Thailand", but several types similar to "Vietnam". Our "Rotala hippuris" is also very similar to "Vietnam" but has a little shorter leaves under same conditions (and may be something different from R. hippuris in the U.S.). And a Rotala sp. 'Enie' from which I don't know if it's the same as "Vietnam".


----------



## manini

Cavan Allen said:


> Interesting. I'd say the odds are pretty good that they are variations of the same species. Which one, I'm not sure. Possibly _R. wallichii_, but I suppose that's doubtful.


So will the flowers will tell us the truth?


----------



## manini

miremonster said:


> Hi manini,
> thank You, very interesting, too...
> Here in old Europe we don't know a plant under the name Rotala sp. "Thailand", but several types similar to "Vietnam". Our "Rotala hippuris" is also very similar to "Vietnam" but has a little shorter leaves under same conditions (and may be something different from R. hippuris in the U.S.). And a Rotala sp. 'Enie' from which I don't know if it's the same as "Vietnam".


I actually have R. hippuris and it is in another tank. I will add R. hippuris and wallichii to the tank that the R. thailand and vietnam is in and update you on this. This should be interesting.


----------



## miremonster

manini said:


> I actually have R. hippuris and it is in another tank. I will add R. hippuris and wallichii to the tank that the R. thailand and vietnam is in and update you on this. This should be interesting.


Fine, I'm looking forward!


> So will the flowers will tell us the truth?


That would be most interesting indeed. The plant we know as Rotala wallichii in the hobby, with more greenish stems and more reddish leaves compared to "Vietnam", would be only one of several wallichii forms if "Vietnam" and "Thailand" turn out being R. wallichii as well.


----------



## bratyboy2

Any updates on this?


----------



## miremonster

I've already mentioned Rotala sp. 'Enie', available in Europe. In the meantime I've noticed that this plant is indeed a little different from "Vietnam" when it's grown under the same conditions: more red coloration, somewhat shorter submerged leaves. Resembling the difference between R. "Thailand" and "Vietnam" shown above.

So I wonder: Are Rotala sp. 'Enie' and "Thailand" identical? If someone here has the possibility to get both Rotalas, it would be interesting to grow them together.


----------

